# CFAT and extra time



## Cabose (20 Nov 2005)

From what I understand after searching this topic is that it is allowed.  I have a small learning disability because of the hearing problems and I find that the extra time helps me on tests.  One of the things I did keep coming across in my search was "Should I give you extra time when the enemy advances because of a learning disability." I'm not sure about most of you but shooting at the enemy and deciding if  which foldout will look like this box when its put togeather seems pretty different to me ;D . Any way I want to know what you guys think of extra time for people with learning disabilities and if the CF still doesn't grant extra time.


Oh and please can we keep from the Cabose bashing it dose nothing but make people angry


----------



## George Wallace (20 Nov 2005)

I am not sure what your point is?  You state you have a learning disability due to a hearing problem.  How does a Hearing disability relate to a Written Test?  The instructions are written at the beginning of the Test; Hearing has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (20 Nov 2005)

> I'm not sure about most of you but shooting at the enemy and deciding if  which foldout will look like this box when its put togeather seems pretty different to me



Theres more questions than that foldout stuff. It requires you to priorities, not waste your time, and think quickly. I dont care if you have a learning disability, the CFAT is not just a formality, its there to weed out the people who arent apt for a certain job. Its not there to give ppl something to do while their papers are going through, the point isnt to make people pass, its used as a filter. If you have a learning disability that prevents you from completing the CFAT, so be it. The CF should give you no extra time, no more than someone who requests extra time because he's stupid and takes 5 minutes to solve a simple math question.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Nov 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I am not sure what your point is?   You state you have a learning disability due to a hearing problem.   How does a Hearing disability relate to a Written Test?   The instructions are written at the beginning of the Test; Hearing has nothing to do with it.



I was just asking myself the same thing !!

cabose, why should you get extra time ? Are you special or something ?


----------



## Cabose (20 Nov 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I am not sure what your point is?  You state you have a learning disability due to a hearing problem.  How does a Hearing disability relate to a Written Test?  The instructions are written at the beginning of the Test; Hearing has nothing to do with it.


I guess you have a good point there.  Damn I can't think of a good comeback everything I think of seems obsolete thats a really good point.  I'm just going to go look for some practice tests. But still I want to know what you guys think about the extra time just think of people with better learning disabilities then mine. ;D


----------



## D-n-A (20 Nov 2005)

Your hearing problems could be a problem during your medical, but how does bad hearing effect you from reading an answering questions?


----------



## kincanucks (20 Nov 2005)

There are no allowances, time or otherwise, given to people with learning disabilities when writing the CFAT and nor should there be.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Nov 2005)

Cabose said:
			
		

> I guess you have a good point there.   Damn I can't think of a good comeback everything I think of seems obsolete thats a really good point.   I'm just going to go look for some practice tests. But still I want to know what you guys think about the extra time just think of people with better learning disabilities then mine. ;D



CFAT is simple...set number of questions, set amount of time.......

If you have a learning disability that prevents you from completing the CFAT within the alotted time......have a nice career somewhere else.

You will not be able to learn what will come your way during training. Plain and simple....IMHO


----------



## Zombie (20 Nov 2005)

If some of the questions at the end were left unanswered they would be incorrect resulting in a lower score, so giving extra time would be the same as lowering the standard. Is that what you want, to have the standards lowered so you can enter the CF? Do what you said and practise, and write it in the same amount of time as everyone else.


----------



## NavComm (20 Nov 2005)

Sarcasm/

Jumping jehovah! What a concept. Let's give everyone with a problem whatever they require to pass the entire recruiting process. To hell with the standards! Need more time? No problem. Got a tummy ache today? No worries, come back anytime. /end saracasm.

What the hell do you think this is? Girl guides? Get a grip.

I'm so sick of these twats that come here and spew this 'I'm not qualified but I want in anyways' shit and expect us to hold their fricken hands while they figure out some way to circumvent the system so they can fulfill some childish dream to 'be in the army'. People are dying out there. The weapons are real. As someone said before, it's not triangle, triangle, square, square, up, down, enter and just carry on.

And that goes for all these well-meaning wives who get on here and make their 'hubbies' out to be weak, pussy-whipped mental midgets. I don't want to serve with some guy who can't complete a thought without phoning the missus to make sure she's ok with it.


----------



## Hansol (21 Nov 2005)

NavComm. I think you just made someone cry.... you bad bad man.

Naw, in all seriousness, thanks for saying what most of us are thinking. Cheers -Cameron


----------



## kincanucks (21 Nov 2005)

_you bad bad man._

Another profile gone to waste.


----------



## Cabose (21 Nov 2005)

Surprisingly these posts are getting more humours by the minute  ;D ;D ;D I haven't laughed this much since the most memorable quotes topic  ;D ;D
keep it up


----------



## Hansol (21 Nov 2005)

well, somebody please call the paramedics to take my foot out of my mouth. Maybe even a surgeon too, because i think it's lodged in there pretty far.... i'll never forgive myself.... -Cameron


----------



## aesop081 (21 Nov 2005)

Cabose said:
			
		

> Surprisingly these posts are getting more humours by the minute   ;D ;D ;D I haven't laughed this much since the most memorable quotes topic   ;D ;D
> keep it up



 : maybe militaryphotos.net is more for you

_"Eagles may soar but beavers don't get sucked into jet engines"_

Want to bet ?


----------



## NavComm (21 Nov 2005)

Cameron, it's ok that you didn't read my profile.  I"ll try to be more lady-like 

*slaps self and puts 25 cents in the swearing jar for each peppered word*


----------



## Cabose (22 Nov 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> _"Eagles may soar but beavers don't get sucked into jet engines"_
> 
> Want to bet ?


What makes you say that ??? I actually want to hear this story.


----------



## Hansol (22 Nov 2005)

NavComm, dont worry about being more "ladylike". I much prefer the hard, no bullshit, asskicking attitude. Not used to seeing that from the "fairer" sex, and thats why I made my mistake. Its kind of sexy actually...  -Cameron


----------



## kincanucks (22 Nov 2005)

_Its kind of sexy actually...  _ 

Take it to the PM! :


----------



## Hansol (22 Nov 2005)

haha sorry. just having some fun. Cheers -Cameron


----------



## aesop081 (22 Nov 2005)

Cabose said:
			
		

> What makes you say that ??? I actually want to hear this story.



My whole point is even things on the ground get sucked into jet engines...including large rodents


----------



## NavComm (22 Nov 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _Its kind of sexy actually...  _
> 
> Take it to the PM! :



Don't give him any ideas!   I don't want any stupid pm's.


----------



## Cabose (22 Nov 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> My whole point is even things on the ground get sucked into jet engines...including large rodents


So I don't get flammed ROLLING ON THE FLOOR LAUGHING aka rofl


----------



## Langevin (8 May 2006)

I'm joining the reserves before i go into the army and I'm going this Saturday and i was told on a test you need to do long division i was just wanted to clarify if its simplified or the one where you have to put it into a decimal


----------



## aesop081 (8 May 2006)

Langevin said:
			
		

> I'm joining the reserves before i go into the army and I'm going this Saturday and i was told on a test you need to do long division i was just wanted to clarify if its simplified or the one where you have to put it into a decimal



Does it matter ?

Why do you people insist on asking about every single possible meaningless detail ?  Dow you want me to tell you where on the forms you have to write your name ?  Would you like for a serving member to hold your hand during the tests ?

There's being prepared and then there is this


----------



## Pea (8 May 2006)

Telling you the answer would be cheating. You really shouldn't cheat on your CFAT.


----------



## old medic (8 May 2006)

Don't worry about the fine details. Review your stuff if your worried about it.


----------



## Centurian1985 (8 May 2006)

Hmmm... I wouldnt call that cheating so much as 'background research'...     ;D


----------



## Trinity (8 May 2006)

I don't know

His subject title was called  "question"... nothing else to , oh say, give us an idea of what the topic is.

Now, that's either a cunning plan to get everyone to read this thread to help him, or an oversight?

Now, after looking at his question, I know what MY answer is to the question I just posed!!


----------



## Langevin (8 May 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Does it matter ?
> 
> Why do you people insist on asking about every single possible meaningless detail ?  Dow you want me to tell you where on the forms you have to write your name ?  Would you like for a serving member to hold your hand during the tests ?
> 
> There's being prepared and then there is this



ouch... it wasn't personal.. i just wanna be ready and not go into it unprepared... and i would have prefered  to know how much time i should put into it


----------



## Hunter (8 May 2006)

Langevin said:
			
		

> I'm joining the reserves before i go into the army and I'm going this Saturday and i was told on a test you need to do long division i was just wanted to clarify if its simplified or the one where you have to put it into a decimal



there's no such thing as 'simplified' long division.  Writing 'Remainder=4' grade 3-4 level math.  Instead of using a remainder, add a decimal point and three zeroes, and keep going in the same way as you did for the pre-decimal digits.


----------



## Langevin (8 May 2006)

thats what i meantlol i just said it the dumb way because i forgot what it was called for a second


----------



## Trinity (8 May 2006)

Langevin said:
			
		

> thats what i meantlol i just said it the dumb way because i forgot what it was called for a second



I would worry more about your grammar and sentence structure if I were you.


----------



## Stirling N6123 (8 May 2006)

Welcome, Langevin, to ArmyCritic.ca...I'm sorry.......Army.ca  :crybaby:

My bad.  ;D


----------



## scoutfinch (8 May 2006)

Dear heavens, if your biggest concern going into the CFAT is whether you can divide numbers, then you have greater problems to worry about.  It's freakin' division, not quantum physics.  Surely to god, you know how to divide.

(okay, aesop and journeyman, you are right... the inane questions ARE enough to render a person half-simple!)


----------



## Trinity (8 May 2006)

Langevin said:
			
		

> thats what i meantlol i just said it the dumb way because i forgot what it was called for a second



Hey at least no one has come in yet and put up the standard links
i.e. no msn speak, 
i.e. welcome new members
i.e. posting rules

But.. I get the feeling that will be following very shortly.


----------



## George Wallace (8 May 2006)

Nah!  We are just watching the fun and then the instant elevation in the Warning System to Automatic Ban    ;D


----------



## Langevin (8 May 2006)

wow everyone is so hostile, i didn't say anything wrong, and i don't go to many things where you have to use proper grammar. So I'm gonna have to adjust


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 May 2006)

Langevin said:
			
		

> So I'm gonna have to adjust



Yes.


----------



## George Wallace (8 May 2006)

Langevin said:
			
		

> wow everyone is so hostile, i didn't say anything wrong, and i don't go to many things where you have to use proper grammar. So I'm gonna have to adjust



Wow!  You have said a lot.  You have said you want to join the CF Reserves.  You do realize that you will be required to use good grammar, good spelling, good enunciation, good writing skills and have the ability to be articulate and concise?


----------



## hawkguy (9 May 2006)

So i've been dow to the recruiting centre and filled out all my paperwork, then they gave me an information sheet for webpages to help prepare for the CFAT and interview, I tried these pages out and the links do not work anymore. Does anyone know of any more sites that could be helpful?

Any help would be appreciated, thank you


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 May 2006)

How about the Army.ca Recruiting FAQ (CFAT Section) for starters?

http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977


----------

